# new vessel Helen Burnie 'Macduff'



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello all. 

I was wondering if anyone has pics of the new workboat/support/tug Helen Burnie, she was just completed for inverlussa fish farm by MacDuff shipyards.

I have pics of it from maritime journal and marinetraffic.com
i was wondering if anyone has been on board her and has pics of her inside or outside doesn't matter.
thank you.

regards.

Tony


----------



## JIMMY HAMILTON (Apr 12, 2008)

some pics of her and some info about her on SHIPS NOSTALGIA,just type her name in the search box....


----------



## Calsatch (Jul 17, 2008)

Some info and a picture of her on Forargyll website, wish them all the best
anything that brings work is good news Cal
http://forargyll.com/2012/05/inverl...apability-for-offshore-renewables/#more-53693


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

ok thanks, jimmy and cal.


----------

